# Sevr 1.7 review



## Josh358 (Dec 6, 2014)

What's going on AT? Just wanted to give a quick review of the Sevr 1.7AP broadhead. I bought a dozen or so of these on sale a few months back and have been shooting them in preparation for a summer trip to the Texas Hill country. They shoot right along with field points. I love the fact that you can use the set screw to hold the blades in place and shoot THE broadheads you are going to hunt with without risk of damaging the blades. Anyway, fast forward to the hunt. The awesome thing about the Hill country is, you never know what is going to walk by. The particular place I was hunting was a huge low fence ranch west of Kerrville. I was hoping for an axis buck, but around 9am this fallow buck showed up and gave me a 27yd broadside shot. I took it. Straight up the front leg right in the middle. The 520gr Easton tipped with the 1.7AP Sevr blew through and came to a rest a few yards behind where the buck was standing. The buck kicked up and made a S shaped path about 50 yards away and fell over dead. All in about 10 seconds. The entrance hole was about 2" maybe a fuzz more. Exit was 1.7ish. The blood trail was good, not great and easy to follow had I needed it. I really like the broadhead and will continue to use it this fall on deer. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Josh358 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Josh358 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## troubadour (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks great. I’ve only shot a javelina with it so far but did some serious damage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh358 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just a little follow up. Shot 2 deer this fall with the 1.7. 
1st deer was a 170lb 8pt tight quartering to shot at 27yds. Hit right behind...maybe skimming the back of the front leg bone. Huge entrance. Arrow deflected and exited right below the sternum where the ribs come together instead of exiting on off side. Good blood for 500 yds lots trail and found deer next day.
2nd deer was a 100lb doe 10yds broad side. Mid lung entry low lung exit. Went 50 yds and fell over. Not much blood at all considering the shot.

They shoot fantastic, like field points. Blood trail on the 2nd deer was a bit concerning...as the shot was perfect and blood was minimal.


----------



## ccbutler3 (Oct 6, 2021)

Not a 1.7 but had the 2.0. Killed a nice buck and doe on public on the same sit, shot hit back on both due to contorted angle… that broadhead did unreal damage. Both passed through, left massive entrance and exits and found both deer within 50 yards stiff as a board after giving them 8 hours. They died within minutes I’m guessing from blood loss/hermitage. During practice I couldnt distinguish between field tips and a closed sevr. Best expandable on the market IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunroofsuperman (Oct 29, 2021)

Pretty nice but I’ll stick with rage 2 inch


----------



## Josh358 (Dec 6, 2014)

Another follow up. Shot 2 more deer with the 1.7 this year. 

1st deer was qtr to me a bit. Shot went right behind front leg bone and exited through bottom of the heart. 23 yds shot, deer went 50yds. Decent blood trail.

2nd deer was a good size (200lbs) buck at 15 yards, again qtr to me. Shot went through front shoulder and exited the back of the opposite side lung. Not a full pass through, buried to the fletching and 10" of arrow sticking out opposite side. 50 yd dash and done. Blood trail was not great, but ok. 

I love how this broadhead shoots and kills pretty fast, but honestly the blood trails have not been as heavy as I would have thought? Both deer this year had low exit wounds....so not real sure?? Maybe dull blades?

Just wanted to share my experience with the Sevr 1.7.


----------



## Josh358 (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## St croix archer (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for the review. I think I’m going to try these for my antelope hunt in August


----------

